# Making an Inlay Template



## garrett1478 (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm going to be inlaying greek letters and am trying to plan out how to make a template. If I know the dimensions of the letters I want to make, according to this: 

mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/TM24inlay.pdf

...I offset my dimensions by 3/16", correct?

Also, this is what I ordered: mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/router_inlay.html

It says the bushing sleeve is 9/16" in diameter... I'm assuming every dimension on the template must be bigger than 9/16" in order for that to fit, correct!

thanks for any help!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Garrett

JUst use all the parts that comes in the kit,no math needed and all your inlays will come out just right.. 


======



garrett1478 said:


> I'm going to be inlaying greek letters and am trying to plan out how to make a template. If I know the dimensions of the letters I want to make, according to this:
> 
> mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/TM24inlay.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## garrett1478 (Mar 5, 2009)

Well I'm trying to make my own template, not ordering it. Basically I'm asking how much bigger do I make the template than the actual size of the letters that I want. Hopefully that makes sense.....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI garrett

Here's a inlay chart that will help with that job.

=====



garrett1478 said:


> Well I'm trying to make my own template, not ordering it. Basically I'm asking how much bigger do I make the template than the actual size of the letters that I want. Hopefully that makes sense.....


----------



## garrett1478 (Mar 5, 2009)

So looking at the first row of the chart, the template letters need to be 5/32" bigger than the actual size I want, correct?

thanks for the help bobj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi garrett

You got it 

Tip don't make or use any templates with any sharp corners on them if you can help it..

=======



bobj3 said:


> HI garrett
> 
> Here's a inlay chart that will help with that job.
> 
> =====


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

For female templates, the diameter of the guide minus the diameter of the cutter plus the size of the finished article gives you the size of the opening in the template.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I have an old brass Freud inlay kit, with an offset of 7/32", e.g., a 2X2" square must have a template 2 7/16X2 7/16.


----------



## garrett1478 (Mar 5, 2009)

i attached the shape i'm trying to make (capital pi symbol). is this too small to use the inlay kit or a template? what's the best way to make something this small?

thanks!


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Garrett: Are all you letters that small? If I were going to make that in the size you show. I would start with some 1/2" MDF (medium density fibreboard) and first make a template with that. The size your showing is to small for the inlay kit. So probably a guide bushing with a 1/8" straight bit.


----------



## garrett1478 (Mar 5, 2009)

yes, i have 3 letters i want to inlay all about that size.

so by using the method you describe, would i need to make 2 templates, one for the cut out and one for the letter?


----------



## Rhots (Feb 5, 2009)

*1st line incorrect*

The offset on the first line should be 7/32 not 5/32 for an 1/8" cutter, 5/16 guide bushing and 9/16 removable bushing.
I did the math, drew it on cad and even made a pretty useful spreadsheet to confirm before I stuck my 2 cents in.
Rick H





bobj3 said:


> HI garrett
> 
> Here's a inlay chart that will help with that job.
> 
> =====


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I like this inlay work especially the pics bobj posted, one day I will give it a try

Nicolas


----------



## bjkaufman (Apr 21, 2010)

*How do I make a template of a script letter*

I want to make a template of the attached script letter and inlay it into the lid of a jewelry box I'm making and wondered what is the best method of going about it. I have read many posts and articles, and most all recommend using the router bushing template guide kit. But i'm not so sure how it would would in the corners. The final size of the letter would be approximately 3" high x 4.5" wide. Any suggestions for making this template?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Bob, your profile does not show what tools you have to complete this task.

It looks to me like the upper left of the letter will be too thin for most router cutters.

Do you have a RotoZip type tool?


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

I did this a while back when I had a less detailed need and kept screwing up the math.

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/41712-guide-bushing-bit-table.html

You'll need as much resolution to keep hand work to a minimum but there will be some. I'd use a 3/8" guide bushing and a 1/8" bit to create the female template. A 5/8" bushing and the 1/8" bit to cut the recess. I can't see how you can do something like that without over cuts (and under cuts for that matter) so I'd do a test on some scrap to find where and just leave those alone while routing the recess and finish up with a chisel or carving knife.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

You'll probably find that the template is to coarse to be of use.


----------



## bjkaufman (Apr 21, 2010)

I do have a Dremel Tool, if that's what you mean.


----------

